# Anyone use an Algae-X?



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, my curiosity has been piqued. I've read the manufacturer's claims, and their literature, but would like to hear from anyone who has actual experience with the Algae-X LG-X fuel conditioner.

Does the product live up to the hype?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*algae-x*

The previous owner of the boat that Ive owned for only one year, used the Algae-X system. She used it in Maryland for several years and swore by it. She had the special "filter" made for the system but Ive never really understood what that filter was as it never needs maintainence. Ive continued to use the Algae-X additive. Ive inspected the tank several times and there is little or no black gunk on the bottom. So, Im sticking with it but I have no idea if it works any better than other additives and as for the filter, well, my Racors have been perfectly clean so far. Only problem in NW Washington is that there is only one dealer in Seattle but the company says it will ship it to me without hazardous content costs.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

The Algae-X device is a magnet that the fuel runs through (Algae-X calls it inductive energy), and the magnet is suppose to realign the molecules that the fuel is comprised of. Clusters of molecules begin to form when the fuel sits for a period of time in the tank, and these clusters will form the sludge that accumulates in the tank. Excess fuel that returns to the tank from the engine, is freshened up after passing through the Algae-X device, and this helps eliminates molecule clusters...this is what I've been told by Algae-X reps.

While I have not used the additives, I do use the Algae-X device. It has no moving parts, so it does not need to be cleaned. When I had my fuel tank wanded and the fuel polished a year ago, I was told that the tank was fairly clean, and the fuel was very good. I've heard opinions both ways on this product, but it seems to work...so I'm keeping it.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Jiffy -- Thanks, that's the kind of feedback I'm loking for.

Scosch -- Although I was asking about the LG-X magnetic conditioner, your info on the additive is also useful so thanks as well.

Anyone else with opinions and/or experience?


----------



## Gramp34 (Oct 5, 2006)

JiffyLube said:


> I've heard opinions both ways on this product, but it seems to work...so I'm keeping it.


I'll bet it's also kept pirates away... prevented the boat from sinking... warded off voodoo curses... and probably cured halitosis, to boot.  

The things are snake oil. Clusters of fuel molecules don't clog filters -- dirt does. If you've got water at the bottom of the tank there is a particular kind of algae that can live at the interface of the water and fuel. When they die their little bodies form the black gunk that clogs filters.

The Alge-X thing is an aluminum housing with some magnets inside. Magnets don't kill anything. Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) machines wouldn't be anywhere near hospitals if they they did. Here's a video from a university in Holland of a frog being levitated by a very strong magnet (about half a million times stronger than the earth's magnetic field, or 10 times stronger than the best rare earth magnet):






So strong magnets don't harm living things.

Biocides, on the other hand, do prevent algae from growing in diesel fuel tanks. There are several out there. Keeping water out of the tank works good, too.

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, I thought you were supposed to nail it to the mast next to the chicken head.... my bad

(Conflict of interest report: My step-son sells a VERY similar system on new automobiles as a "fuel conditioner" for about $300, they are JUST as effective)


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

See, I told you that opinions vary with Algae-X


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

JiffyLube said:


> See, I told you that opinions vary with Algae-X


Indeed, LOL. I wouldn't take it off if my used boat came with it; what the hell, luck is luck, right? But it is definitely a waste of money.


----------



## Lancerbye (May 27, 2007)

The PO had two of them installed in this vessel. I don't think they do anything more than provide conversational pieces. But I will leave them here as since removing them would be a greater problem. I didn't know what they were when I first came across them. Had to reseach it on the net. I think they are really there to prevent interplanetary fungus from attacking you in your sleep.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Magnetic unit is not to "kill" anything but to alter the H2O to the point where it isn't available to support the biological life forms that create the sludge. The only scientific way to determine the system's effectiveness is to recall your Jr. High science and apply the scientific method.  There would seem to be a lot said for before and after tests on a system you can personally observe. Or........you can rely on the engineers that did the same thing for the company. 
Regards,
Red


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Loewe said:


> The Magnetic unit is not to "kill" anything but to alter the H2O to the point where it isn't available to support the biological life forms that create the sludge. The only scientific way to determine the system's effectiveness is to recall your Jr. High science and apply the scientific method.  There would seem to be a lot said for before and after tests on a system you can personally observe. Or........you can rely on the engineers that did the same thing for the company.
> Regards,
> Red


True, until you run up against the same argument whenever you try to refute a myth; the inability to prove a negative. Magnets do not change the composition, structure, or behavior of water, fuel, or algae.

At BEST, they might trap any free floating iron flakes that might be streaming around in your fuel system (much the same way they place magnets in the fluid pan on an automatic transmission)


----------



## Gramp34 (Oct 5, 2006)

Loewe said:


> The Magnetic unit is not to "kill" anything but to alter the H2O to the point where it isn't available to support the biological life forms that create the sludge.


Seems to be some controversy out there on magnetically treated water. For instance:

_In a blind taste test that we conducted among employees and friends, almost everyone could perceive a taste difference in magnetically-treated water...it tasted better than untreated tap water_​
Maybe it depends on whether this fellow's employees and friends are biological life forms or not... 

I wonder if the slime also likes the better tasting magnetically treated water?



> Or........you can rely on the engineers that did the same thing for the company.


Rely on engineers, maybe. Rely on marketers, not likely.

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## jimmyb116 (Feb 20, 2007)

Send this to myth busters maby they will do a show on it


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

jimmyb116 said:


> Send this to myth busters maby they will do a show on it


Great idea!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I was gonna buy one but I decided copper bracelets for my arthritis were a better value!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK........
Account by ENGINEERS.........

Had a friend employed by the LARGEST Phone Company in the country for 30 years...........

The department he was working in decided to try out a dozen units for our Central Office Diesels (back-up power) which varied from 5KW to 950KW units.....with diesel fuel tanks ranging from 50 gallon to 3ooo gallons.....

Installed all the ALGAE-X units per Mfg requirements............

After 24 months of monitoring/testing/analyzing diesel fuel before AND after the ALGAE-X units and sending all DATA to their ATLANTA ENGINEERS, they determined that they WOULD NOT be purchasing ALGAE-X units for the remaining 900 Diesel sites, and furthermore, recommended that they REMOVE ALL ALGAE-X UNITS ASAP..........

All DATA was "proprietary" and NO results/determinations would be discussed within the Company..... END OF STORY!

Please draw your own conclusions from this little tale.....

CAM has a much better suggestion!


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> I was gonna buy one but I decided copper bracelets for my arthritis were a better value!


Hahahahaha


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Gramp34 said:


> I'll bet it's also kept pirates away... prevented the boat from sinking... warded off voodoo curses... and probably cured halitosis, to boot.
> 
> The things are snake oil. Clusters of fuel molecules don't clog filters -- dirt does. If you've got water at the bottom of the tank there is a particular kind of algae that can live at the interface of the water and fuel. When they die their little bodies form the black gunk that clogs filters.
> 
> ...


ok, some info was right and some... not so much. I've worked in the petroleum industry for over a decade, so i know a little bit...

There is not a particular kind of algae that lives at the water/fuel interface, all algae requires sunlight. There are however over 300 known types of bacteria and fungus which can live in our fuel tanks. Some exist at the water/fuel line, others do not, a few operate in symbiotic fashion where bacteria A eats hydrocarbons from the fuel and Bacteria B feeds off the waste products of bacteria A...

The "black gunk" is primarily dead bacteria and the bacteria's feces. A number of the bacteria produce a waste that is very high in sulfur content, and if left to sit long enough effectively makes your fuel very alike to sulfuric acid (and eats away at the tank bottom from the inside out).

The MFC effect has been documented thought still not fully understood. The prevalent belief is that they can effect single cel organisms. The simpler the organism, the more easily disrupted it is. There has been testing done by numerous people which shows positive results which they have listed on their site. A couple that are interesting on their site from Cat and the Navy 9I can't post links as a newer member).

Most of the reports focus on improved fuel economy and lower emissions, which is far more of an issue to most people.

But, to the point of this, plenty of people using the devices report positive effects (even some testing them themselves with 1 MFC unit on one fuel line, and none on the other, and comparing how dirty each filter is).

Biocide is a double edged sword. If the concentration is off, you can "shock" the fuel, causing the kill of all bacteria, but resulting in a pile of sediment in your tank. Doing that is only fine if you're going to be doing a full polish of the tanks, otherwise, you're setting yourself up for many clogged filters once you're out there.

Keeping water out of your tanks drastically reduces growths, but the refining processes have changed over the years, with water cut rising, so it is actually pretty much standard that when you fuel up, you'll get some amount of water in with the fuel. Couple that with condensation as the tanks breath through their venting, and you will generally have some amount of water in your tanks.

As for polishing fuel, something petroleum companies will not tell you is that some of them have polishing companies come in and polish the fuel/tanks at stations to remove growth that builds up. It costs less than paying for engine repair claims (I've seen one station have to settle quietly on around 40k worth of repairs when they had a bad fuel situation).

Not sure if any of that info helps, but hopefully it does.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

as W.C. Fields said, "there is a sucker born every minute". Also the same premise by which many of our elected officials obtained their jobs.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

k1vsk said:


> as W.C. Fields said, "there is a sucker born every minute". Also the same premise by which many of our elected officials obtained their jobs.


When I rate anything, I base it on as much legitimate testing as I can. I've read up on Algae-X pretty extensively in the past, and have reviewed test reports from CAT, the US Navy, Environment Canada, California Bus fleet, some locomotive company I can't remember the name... Who all have detailed testing done, which i would have to credit as more reliable than personal opinions saying "that can't work".

But to each their own.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

And has a better chance of working. 


camaraderie said:


> I was gonna buy one but I decided copper bracelets for my arthritis were a better value!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

unholy...links needed...I read the coast guard report some time ago and they say NOTHING about effectiveness. Lets see some real test reports not hearsay evidence. This sucker bait has been around for years and I've yet to see ONE real independent report saying anything other than "it can't hurt".

EDIT...one Navy test was part of a mechanical shock resistance test. The other one is right here:
http://www.algae-x.net/_testreports/report_23.pdf
Was a test performed FOR the Navy. Read the document...the "results" were achieved by a FUEL POLISHING SYSTEM which included an AlgeX....the same system was not tried without the ALGE-X!! Some TEST!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I tried to reply earlier but my post seemed to be eaten...

I had said, I cannot post links since I'm a newer member on the forum...

read through some of the reports.

One from Cat, has absolutely nothing to do with their polishing systems, just the conditioner unit.
(add ww to the links to see reports)
w.algae-x.net/_testreports/report_19.pdf

Bus fleet
w.algae-x.net/_testreports/report_25.zip

CFN Locomotive
w.algae-x.net/_testreports/report_30.pdf

Now I'm NOT saying the devices are a miracle, but I'm saying that various tests have shown positive effects.

In reference to the navy fuel one mentioned above though, it is interesting that after the algaex polishing, the bacteria/fungus levels were zero. The part of the algae x polishing machine that is supposed to effect bacteria is the conditioner unit in question. They don't use any biocide additive.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Again...no scientific tests and NO data...just Alge X press annoucements with selected (carefully) exceprts. Read both "reports you cite in their entirety. 
It is all BS... not science...and neither report said ANYTHING about fuel condition...just efficiency. 

As to the no no bacteria/Fungus in the navy test. Put diesel through a 2 micron Racor filter WITHOUT an Alge X and see if the results are not the same. Better yet...take the Racors out of the circuit and leave the alge-x in alone and measure. The test did neither.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> Again...no scientific tests and NO data...just Alge X press annoucements with selected (carefully) exceprts. Read both "reports you cite in their entirety.
> It is all BS... not science...and neither report said ANYTHING about fuel condition...just efficiency.
> 
> As to the no no bacteria/Fungus in the navy test. Put diesel through a 2 micron Racor filter WITHOUT an Alge X and see if the results are not the same. Better yet...take the Racors out of the circuit and leave the alge-x in alone and measure. The test did neither.


And anyone who says their racors stay cleaner with one of these things installed is clearly lying or a fool?

And environment Canada's findings, wrong as well?

I suppose if you decide something can't be right, it can't.

For me, I've seen enough to say, there's something positive. But as i said earlier, to each their own.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yup...but if your gonna make claims based on your reading of "tests" then you should be prepared for criticism of those tests. You keep pointing to "tests" but in EACH case what you point to says nothing about what Alge-X claims OR does not engage in actual controlled testing. It is like those "improve your mileage by 28%" ads we see in popular mechanics for 40 years. " 
Some people will spend their money on such stuff.

Oh yeah...try READING what you cite. The enviro Canada report is not even ABOUT the AlgeX....it is about their liquid fuel treatment!! Sheesh. I'm done!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

They had installed MFC's...

Yet the company has been in business, and expanding for something like 20 years... I guess people buy their stuff, don't get any benefit, and keep buying it? ok...

The point is, they have various products, and there are in fact reports about the different types (fuel conditioner, MFC, etc) but you simply say the reports are not valid...

Anyways, your mind was more than made up before even looking. But to each their own.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

And now for test results NOT found on the Alge-X site:

"In the April 15 1997 issue of Practical Sailor they tested the Algae-X and 
found that the Algae-X treated samples grew the same amount of contamination as the un-treated and simply filtered samples. The Algae-X device seem to have no effect at all... and surely nowhere near the 97.6% effectiveness they claim. 
What Practical Sailor had to say about 
these things... Get the largest magnet you can find... hold it up against 
your head for 20 seconds... what did you feel? Nothing? That's just what the bugs felt..."


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

camaraderie said:


> And now for test results NOT found on the Alge-X site:
> 
> "In the April 15 1997 issue of Practical Sailor they tested the Algae-X and
> found that the Algae-X treated samples grew the same amount of contamination as the un-treated and simply filtered samples. The Algae-X device seem to have no effect at all... and surely nowhere near the 97.6% effectiveness they claim.
> ...


This debate seems to get reborn every year. People who buy these things and who claim they work fall into two categories - those who perceive it works and those who are convinced it works. I'm not sure how much pride of ownership (having just spent money for it) is at play here.

Bottom line - if the company had any valid data demonstrating it's efficacy, they would certainly publish it but none exists.


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

Touche'


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

k1vsk said:


> This debate seems to get reborn every year. People who buy these things and who claim they work fall into two categories - those who perceive it works and those who are convinced it works. I'm not sure how much pride of ownership (having just spent money for it) is at play here.
> 
> Bottom line - if the company had any valid data demonstrating it's efficacy, they would certainly publish it but none exists.


What are the test reports done by Cat and Bosch showing a marked change in fuel usage and exhaust? How does something that "does nothing" effect those changes that showed in their dyno tests?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

smoke and mirrors here, move along, nothing to see


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The "Bosche" Report was NOT written by BOSCH at all. It was written by a "motortrade consultant" in NAMIBIA who uses the Bosche logo on his stationary since he provides Bosche service. 
I have a guy in Namibia that sent me an e-mail yesterday....

The BarlowWorld was another unscientific test completed by a heavy equipment distributor in South Africa. Maybe they had an agenda of selling the unit to their clients? Ya think??


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I have an auto repair shop. Every time fuel prices spike, I have customers parade through with the latest gadgets bought off the internet purporting to double their mileage etc.

Here's what I tell my customers: If adding magnets to your fuel lines, injecting water directly into the air cleaner, separating water into it's base elements to be burned, swirling the air with a piece of tin in the throttle body, or adding acetone to your fuel made your car get even 1 mpg better or produced even 10 extra horsepower, every car company in the world would be clamoring to make the inventor a millionaire. More likely the car manufacturers would find a way to legally (or illegally) steal the idea. In either case, every car made would have this new wonder product because it would save the car companies millions if not billions in R&D to do the same thing that some obscure internet retailer has done for $39.95. Give me a break.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

john

you KNOW the car companies have a 100mpg carburator they are hiding at the request of BIG oil. It's all a consipiracy, Cam works for big oil!!


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

The very name "Algae-X" shows That this product is bunk. While bacteria may grow at the diesel/water interface "algae" CANNOT, DOES NOT, WILL NOT grow in the presence of diesel.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

xort said:


> john
> 
> you KNOW the car companies have a 100mpg carburator they are hiding at the request of BIG oil. It's all a consipiracy, Cam works for big oil!!


I'm sure it's big oil who is supplying the govt with the chemicals needed for this as well.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

boatpoker said:


> The very name "Algae-X" shows That this product is bunk. While bacteria may grow at the diesel/water interface "algae" CANNOT, DOES NOT, WILL NOT grow in the presence of diesel.


20 years ago people did not know specifically what was growing in the fuel, which is where the algae misconception arose in the first place.

I pointed out the fact that a previous poster was wrong in saying algae was in the tanks, a page or so back...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I know..this product uses the world famous NOTHING©™

doesn't it??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Maybe you might be interested in reading the Us Coast Guard marine safety council from 96, in which there is an article from a different company making MFC's?

The guy who wrote the article is retired from Mobil’s international Aviation and Marine Corporation as the Marine Chief Engineer for the Western Hemisphere. Think he may know a bit more about fuel than you or I? 

there's a link to the article, it's on page 28...
http :// user162481.websitewizard.com/files/unprotected/US_Coast_Guard_-_Controlling_Micro_organisms_in_Diesel.pdf


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Is it just me?
The last post for this thread was April of 2008. Then unholy drops in and makes 8 posts to this thread in January 2009, but no other contributions to the forum.
unholy, where did you come from? Who sent you?
There is a vendor disclosure requirement, have you read it?
Do you have any connection to Algy-X?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

xort said:


> Is it just me?
> The last post for this thread was April of 2008. Then unholy drops in and makes 8 posts to this thread in January 2009, but no other contributions to the forum.
> unholy, where did you come from? Who sent you?
> There is a vendor disclosure requirement, have you read it?
> Do you have any connection to Algy-X?


*sigh*

Vancouver, BC, Canada. Worked for one of the largest petroleum companies in Canada for over a decade, and happened to gr0w up living on a boat (the Maora I, which was actually a "Queen's registry" vessel, and as far as I know, is now in Victoria BC). Became interested years ago in the methods of combating contamination of fuel, which led me to checking out various methods.

I was searching for some links I had lost and one of the hits was this forum, which was about algae x. I thought contributing something other than pure opinion would be helpful. It was the thread I had interest in, hence I posted in it. Should I make a bunch of meaningless filler posts throughout the forum?

And I have absolutely no connection with Algae X or any other company dealing with these products.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Oh WOW!! Another article by a guy who is actually a graduate of the Merchant Marine Academy and not a scientist or a chemist or not even actually someone who has TESTED the claims of the down under company whose product he is flogging TO the coast guards Marine Safety Council. 
You're gonna have to search deeper for links than a retired guy speaking about magnets who has never tested the product or had tests conducted FOR him by competent scientists.

Oh yeah...the author....Mr. F. X. McGeechan, a USMMA graduate, is the
Technical Director of Environmental Solutions
International, Inc

A disinterested 3rd party? I don't think so.
 *Environmental Solutions International, Inc. is proud to be the sole factory licensed distributor of De-Bug TM** Microbial Decontamination Products in the U.S. representing the manufacturer, De-Bug Worldwide Limited of New Zealand. *

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA   The Web is a wonderful tool in the RIGHT hands!!


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

20 years !!! An 18th century naturalist could have told you that algae cannot grow in oil. This is just another example of the uneducated latching on to a term of convenience much like the misuse of other terms in the marine business like "electrolysis" or "osmosis".


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> Oh WOW!! Another article by a guy who is actually a graduate of the Merchant Marine Academy and not a scientist or a chemist or not even actually someone who has TESTED the claims of the down under company whose product he is flogging TO the coast guards Marine Safety Council.
> You're gonna have to search deeper for links than a retired guy speaking about magnets who has never tested the product or had tests conducted FOR him by competent scientists.
> 
> Oh yeah...the author....Mr. F. X. McGeechan, a USMMA graduate, is the
> ...


Where on earth did you get the idea I said he was a disinterested third party? The guy was the head of a large division of Mobil... are you saying his credentials would be useless? So if a person who had a prominent position involved in the field, decides he wants to start or be part of a different company, his knowledge would become invalid?

Would your qualifications in the petroleum field be more substantial than his?

And I'm kind of confused at your self gratification of seeing the info about him, given that it was in the article I suggested reading. uhmm, way to read? Kudos?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yeah...like you KNEW Environmental Systems was the distributor. Right. You talked about his other "qualifications" but you neglected to mention he is in charge of distributing the product??? Gimme a BREAK. 
I never claimed ANY credentials as a scientist offering proof that AlgeX or any other magnetic device did ANYTHING. 
You have put up about 7 or 8 links now proporting to show that it DOES work. 
ALL with nothing to back them up in terms of any hard scientific data even though the thing has been around for 20 years. What this guy did in his past life does NOT make him an expert on magnetic fuel cleansing NOR did he claim any personal expertise...NOR did he offer any proof in his speech only vague theories about how bacteria are split apart by magnets. 
I have nothing to prove. YOU must prove it works. So far you are batting ZERO. 

Why not try your routine out on a power boat forum...Sailors are not that gullible.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey, quit knockin' us power boaters. we're not all stoooopid


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> Yeah...like you KNEW Environmental Systems was the distributor. Right. You talked about his other "qualifications" but you neglected to mention he is in charge of distributing the product??? Gimme a BREAK.
> I never claimed ANY credentials as a scientist offering proof that AlgeX or any other magnetic device did ANYTHING.
> You have put up about 7 or 8 links now proporting to show that it DOES work.
> ALL with nothing to back them up in terms of any hard scientific data even though the thing has been around for 20 years. What this guy did in his past life does NOT make him an expert on magnetic fuel cleansing NOR did he claim any personal expertise...NOR did he offer any proof in his speech only vague theories about how bacteria are split apart by magnets.
> ...


How does what he previously do NOT have a bearing? So you're saying that a person who was the Chief Engineer for Mobil Aviation/Marine for the Western Hemisphere would not have applicable experience dealing with fuel contamination and solutions to it?

I don't have to prove anything works, this isn't a pissing match, I tried to offer some information since all that was here was opinion only, but from the tone of your posts, that hurts your e-ego, so my apologies...

You'd best be careful where you sail though, with such enlightened thinking, I'd expect you to be scared of sailing off the edge of the earth...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I think we've found a replacement for conky! :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher 

Can I use these magnets on my solar stik to keep the sun shining 20 hours a day?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I'm not scared of sailing off the edge of the earth. *I have magnets in my bilge to hold me on. I'm still here so they must work*!!....and I have 40 years of sailing experience so I know a lot more about this than some landlubber.

By the way...I am proud to annnounce that based on my experience of not falling off the edge of the earth....
*I have been hired as sole U.S. distributor of MagnetWOW* *which not only holds your boat firmly in the water but also polishes your fuel to eliminate 99% of bacteria, mold and contaminates* *.

Act now and I'll include a second MagnetWow with your initial order and you pay only shipping and handling. *Please do not confuse MagnetWow with other magnetic imitators.* Our magnets have all been blessed by Reid Stowe and his magic crystal revelations align the cryogenically bound molecules in a 100% North/South orientation. Reid as you know has recently spent 640 days adrift at sea without falling off!! *Talk about magnet POWER!!* 
Call 1-800-IMA-DOPE right now and we'll throw in a FREE ShamWOW AND Billy Mays with your order!!

Hurry!! Supplies are limitless!! 

*when affixed after a 2micron Racor


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have no interest in engaging in a conversation where you can't address what I asked.

Camaraderies, How does what he previously do NOT have a bearing? So you're saying that a person who was the Chief Engineer for Mobil Aviation/Marine for the Western Hemisphere would not have applicable experience dealing with fuel contamination and solutions to it?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I am saying he is NOW a flack for the company distributing the product so he says nice things about it while still offering ZERO, ZILCH, NADA in terms of any proof. *That's like asking Bernie Madoff for investment advice. He was the FORMER head of the NASDAQ!! ISN'T he more qualified than me to give you investment advice??
*
*I still have some MagnetWOWS available at a good price if you are interested. *


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW Cam, can I order 2 now?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

What about NOTHING????

I sell NOTHING for cheap


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> What about NOTHING????
> 
> I sell NOTHING for cheap


Good, send me a dozen.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

you know...in the end...at the very end..I am the one that is right...

I hardly have any diesel on the boat...a few gallons..it's heavy...hence..I have no problems with algae, dust, sediment or magnets

I also had these hughe ass doors built in the tanks for cleaning if need to...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*See my MAGNETIC personality pulled you guys into this thread*. And where do I get that personality from I ask you???? 
MagnetWOW....Holds your BOAT on the water, Kills Bugs in your Fuel dead AND gives you an incredibly magnetic personality that the opposite sex simply cannot resist.* (Yes, I have PROOF!!...see Coney Island Whitefish thread!)

*Get it now while supplies are unlimited and NOTHING works better. *

*That is female humans Giu. Sorry...no good for Ewe!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

If I eat 3 or 4 fridge magnets, then take a huge crap in my diesel intake, will it kill the algae in my tank??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cam's pants have the plastic part of velcro stitched to the front, so his lovers stay attached and he can use his hands...

He also uses long boots so his lover's legs are inside and hence doesn't run...

He also make love to his sheep at the edge of the cliff..so the loved pushes back


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does Shell oil know anything about fuel? Why would they be using the magnetic devices?

http://user162481.websitewizard.com/files/unprotected/Shell_NZ_testimonial_....jpg

http://www.morison.com.au/endorsements/Shell Deep.PDF

How about some others

http://www.morison.com.au/endorsements/UnionRo.PDF
http://www.morison.com.au/endorsements/Wm.pdf
NZ Fire department
http://www.morison.com.au/endorsements/NzFs.pdf


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Man...It's Watergate!!!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh this thread has just about hit bottom. All we need now is Hawg.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Algae-X sounds allot like the same sales pitch as the sonic roach repellent.

[URL="http://



[/URL]


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hehe!
The same thing is available for your household water lines. You clamp the magnet, a couple of them, around a copper cold water pipe and, Viola!, you don't need a water softener.

There seems to be about a ten to fifteen year marketing cycle on the things. Just about the time we've got the last ones taken off and thrown away, a whole new crop of open-minded buyers responds to a new ad someplace. I can't stay up late enough to catch the ads anymore.

One thing I can tell you. The maritime industry spends millions of dollars every year trying to squeeze the tiniest bits of improved efficiencies out of their propulsion plants. I've been on more ships than not where some type of new system was being evaluated in actual sea trials. (My particular favorite was vibration analysis. I've nothing against vibration analysis per se but when the whole engineering crew is so busy conducting vibration measurements that they don't have time to re-build the pump that's already broken, I start to question the value of any improved efficiencies!)

If there was the least bit of benefit to this stuff you wouldn't be reading about some Chief Engineer of a department of Mobil that I've never heard of but you'd be reading, "....as used on the entire Mobil tanker fleet." (for a substantial discount to Mobil in their purchase of the product.) Mobil nor anybody else is doing so.

I confess to being surprised at Cam's resistance to this product given his otherwise complete reliance on things electronic. Algae-X needs to get an LED illuminated monitoring panel which tracks algae molecules and water drops eradicated to get Cam to endorse it. (g)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Algaewarrior,
Those are still anecdotal citations by individuals at Shell. They do not amount to any type of controlled test. They are from specific engineers who seem to think the product works, or it did something. Keep trying though. If you come up with something tha the whole Shell fleet is using I'll start to pay more attention. 'Course, even "experts" can sometimes be sold a bill of goods. It wasn't that long ago that the AMA and most doctors thought that baby formula was superior to breast milk. It just figures that a bunch of Luddite sailors would keep one hand on the Racor and one on a teat, eh?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailaway21 said:


> Algaewarrior,
> Those are still anecdotal citations by individuals at Shell. They do not amount to any type of controlled test. They are from specific engineers who seem to think the product works, or it did something. Keep trying though. If you come up with something tha the whole Shell fleet is using I'll start to pay more attention. 'Course, even "experts" can sometimes be sold a bill of goods. It wasn't that long ago that the AMA and most doctors thought that baby formula was superior to breast milk. It just figures that a bunch of Luddite sailors would keep one hand on the Racor and one on a teat, eh?


I don't get anything from this, all I wanted to do was help by giving some info about these things, from people who use them, but all it's done is show that closed minds don't want to consider that something could possibly be different than they have already decided. So all this has done is waste my time, and yours as well, so sorry to have contributed, it won't happen again.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Some fuel additives work - the ones that work they put into the fuel before you ever buy it, and the ones that don't work they let you buy after market on home shopping club.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I just can't get passed the flying frog.

Can I have the flying frog? Please?


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> *See my MAGNETIC personality pulled you guys into this thread*. And where do I get that personality from I ask you????
> MagnetWOW....Holds your BOAT on the water, Kills Bugs in your Fuel dead *AND gives you an incredibly magnetic personality that the opposite sex simply cannot resist.**


Careful, if word gets out Craig will buy up all your stock, causing an immediate shift in the earths magnetic field and kill us all


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Bubb-

Not quite, one has a very remote chance of doing something, the other does not. 


bubb2 said:


> Algae-X sounds allot like the same sales pitch as the sonic roach repellent.
> 
> http://


----------



## lynger1 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Diesel treatment*

In my hand on experience with diesel motors since 1971 and after seeing all types of fuel treatments the only thing that is working for me and with know troubles for over 20 years

Don't keep on topping diesel up AL the times run it low at least every 6 months
Drain last liters 10-15 from tank each 6 months so you Will have empty tank leave filler cap and drain open for hour to ventilate.
after that filter old fuel and refill tank (if you do it right you don't need to bleed fuel line)
Install 3/4" drain s/steel tap 
2 In-line filters first filter courser than last one with water drain tap
install s/steel fine mesh in tank filler neck recess in,problem is that taking on fuel is 50/60 slower but you pick up a lot of bits (test it you will be surprised)

This way with some regular maintenance i enjoyed no diesel problems for decades


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

unholywarrior said:


> all it's done is show that closed minds don't want to consider that something could possibly be different than they have already decided.


you've described yourself perfectly, thank you


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I was told this is the start of a new solar stick type thread and I want to be in it at the start......carry on.   :laugher :laugher


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Simon....is it true that magnetic flux is reversed "down under"? If so, do you think using Algae-X in Oz would ADD contamination to your fuel? Maybe that's where all the stuff from our tanks that magically disappears is going. It would be just like Bush to send all our crap to Oz!!


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> By the way...I am proud to annnounce that based on my experience of not falling off the edge of the earth....
> *I have been hired as sole U.S. distributor of MagnetWOW* *which not only holds your boat firmly in the water but also polishes your fuel to eliminate 99% of bacteria, mold and contaminates* *.


What about algae? Will it get rid of algae, too?

Jim


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

unholywarrior said:


> I don't get anything from this, all I wanted to do was help by giving some info about these things, from people who use them, but all it's done is show that closed minds don't want to consider that something could possibly be different than they have already decided.


That's not at all what's happening. What's happening is people are asking for credible testimony, rather than apocryphal. You have failed to provide that. If I write a pseudo-science review of cam's MagnetWOW (I do have credentials, btw), will you then argue _it_ is an effective product?



unholywarrior said:


> So all this has done is waste my time, and yours as well,


I don't know as I'd say that. The thread appears to have generated much entertainment for some .



unholywarrior said:


> so sorry to have contributed, it won't happen again.


So... you're *surprised* and disappointed that people disagreed with you about a product you already knew was contentious?

Jim


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

wind_magic said:


> Some fuel additives work - the ones that work they put into the fuel before you ever buy it, ...


That's not strictly true. Sta-Bil definitely works. "Gasoline dryers" are effective in some applications. Marvel Mystery Oil has both proponents and doubters, but many respected mechanics swear by it as a gasoline additive.

Jim


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

SEMIJim said:


> What about algae? Will it get rid of algae, too?
> 
> Jim


Jim...of course! I can guarantee that NO Algae will be found in your fuel if you buy my MagnetWOW!! I can also guarantee that you will have no lettuce, marbles or salsa in your fuel. 
**********


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

does it get rid of unsightly wrinkles too?


If I have bad gas, will it work on that too? Or is it just for diesel?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

xort said:


> I think we've found a replacement for conky! :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher
> 
> Can I use these magnets on my solar stik to keep the sun shining 20 hours a day?


ED...you are BRILLIANT!! You have inspired me to think about magnets and solar stiks...and another possible application for my MagnetWOW.

The first thing you should know is that sunlight is not just light....it is made of PARTICLES!! Yes...I know that sounds incredible but it is true.

It was Einstein who discovered how this magical particle called the PHOTON acts. (Einstein is a real scientist and not some guy who worked for Exxon by the way!) Among us technical elite he is regarded as a genius and we use his name as a way of recognizing great achievements. I am usually quite modest, but I know this because my colleagues tell me all the time:

*"Nice job Einstein!!"*

Anyway....back to the subject at hand. Here's more about this magical photon. 
"
In physics, the *photon* is an elementary particle, the quantum of the electromagnetic field and the basic unit of light and all other forms of electromagnetic radiation. It is also the force carrier for the electromagnetic force. This force's easily visible human-scale effects and applications, from sunlight to radiotelephones, are due to the fact that the photon has no mass and thus can produce interactions at long distances. 

The modern concept of the photon was developed gradually (1905-1917) by Albert Einstein"

Do you see what I see!!??? Electro *MAGNETIC* !!!

*Now we can completely integrate powerful MagetWOW technology with SolarStik technology to produce StikWOW!!*

No longer do you need to rotate your Stik 3 times a day...StikWow's PERMANENT magnets *both ATTRACT and are ATTRACTED TO Photons!!*
Your StikWOW now turns AUTOMATICALLY to face the incoming Photons!!
Once in place it BENDS the incoming Photon stream to concentrate more and more of them to it the amazing BP 100watt solar panels which thus can now put out more than TWO GIGAWATTS making it suitable for ALL the electrical needs of a boat even with CD's daily use!!

StikWOW's amazing techology has been approved for use by none other than *George Hamilton*...noted sun expert. He said...*"I am totally convinced that StikWOW is the best way to concentrate sun power. If I had this technology in my 'professional' tanning days, I could have had hours of time back each day to work on my acting! " *

**************
Thank you for the inspiration Ed. Of course, the patent is in MY name only but I thought NOTHING would please you more than some recognition of your role in these latest developments!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CAm..you're way out of line..

Something is happening here, and I'm getting a little worried. As a preliminary, I want to carry out this matter to the full extent of the law. By the way, Camaraderie Sheep Lover seems unable to think of turns of speech that aren't hackneyed. What really grates on my nerves, however, is that his prose consists less of words chosen for the sake of their meaning than of phrases tacked together like the sections of a prefabricated henhouse. Lest I seem like a hypocrite, I should tell you that I am tired of hearing or reading that he acts in the name of equality and social justice. You know that that is simply not true. None of Camaraderie's bons mots changes my mind about anything. It's that simple. 

Please humor me for a moment while I state that Camaraderie indubitably believes that he should be a given a direct pipeline to the National Treasury. What kind of Humpty-Dumpty world is he living in? The most appealing theory has to do with the way that he has the nerve to call those of us who introduce an important but underrepresented angle on his malign perversions "conspiracy theorists". No, we're "conspiracy revealers" because we reveal that the point is that if everyone spent just five minutes a day thinking about ways to focus on concrete facts, on hard news, on analyzing and interpreting what's happening in the world, we'd all be a lot better off. Is five minutes a day too much to ask for the promise of a better tomorrow? I sure hope not, but then again, we must soon make one of the most momentous decisions in history. We must decide whether to let Camaraderie engage in the trafficking of human beings or, alternatively, whether we should promote peace, prosperity, and quality of life, both here and abroad. Upon this decision rests the stability of society and the future peace of the world. My view on this decision is that if I didn't sincerely believe that I was personally offended—and I don't easily offend—by the value Camaraderie places on making me become increasingly frustrated, humiliated and angry, then I wouldn't be writing this letter. 

Camaraderie makes a lot of exaggerated claims. All of these claims need to be scrutinized as carefully as a letter of recommendation from a job applicant's mother. Consider, for example, Camaraderie's claim that he has been robbed of all he does not possess. The fact of the matter is that much of the noise made on his behalf is generated by muddleheaded, neo-obnoxious worrywarts who seem to have nothing better to do with their time. Whatever weight we accord to that fact, we may be confident that his equivocations are unhealthy and lacking in purpose. There's nothing controversial about that view. It's a fact, pure and simple. It was a fact long before anyone realized that Camaraderie must have some sort of problem with reading comprehension. That's the only explanation I can come up with as to why Camaraderie accuses me of admitting that governments should have the right to lie to their own subjects or to other governments. What I actually said is that we can divide Camaraderie's screeds into three categories: high-handed, snotty, and puerile. Let me sum up. I, hardheaded cynic that I am, have no interest in getting tangled in the rhetoric or dogma that Camaraderie Sheep Lover frequently pushes.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Let's talk about Camaraderie Sheep Lover's subliminal psywar campaigns. Let's talk about them in a very specific and personal way. It may help if I begin my discussion by relating an innocuous story in order to illustrate my point: A few days ago I was arguing with a particularly intellectually challenged, bleeding-heart prophet of Trotskyism who was insisting that Maoism and incendiarism are identical concepts. I tried to convince this goofy thug that it is saddening to have to tell Camaraderie that he is the most directionless turncoat witnessed by the history of mankind. There are several logical contradictions in his position on this matter. For example, Camaraderie keeps trying to deceive us into thinking that hideous, passive-aggressive brutes are inherently good, sensitive, creative, and inoffensive. The purpose of this deception may be to encourage a deadly acceptance of intolerance. Or maybe the purpose is to pass off all sorts of duplicitous and obviously rebarbative stuff on others as a so-called "inner experience". Oh what a tangled web Camaraderie weaves when first he practices to deceive. 

The truth hurts, doesn't it, Camaraderie? His hysteria-producing half-measures are sufficient to give pause to the less thoughtful among us. "Oh, oh," such people think. "We'd better help Camaraderie perpetuate what we all know is a corrupt system—just in case." And now, to end with a clever bit of doggerel: United we stand. Divided we fall. Camaraderie Sheep Lover's malignant hastily mounted campaigns will destroy us all.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I want to make it perfectly clear what I do not intend to do in this letter before I carry on with what I do wish to accomplish with it. Let us note first of all that Camaraderie Sheep Lover has been trying to convince us that he knows 100% of everything 100% of the time. This pathetic attempt to boss others around deserves no comment other than to say that the purpose of this letter is far greater than to prove to you how bleeding-heart and superstitious Camaraderie has become. The purpose of this letter is to get you to start thinking for yourself, to start thinking about how I think this is tragic. Please re-read and memorize that sentence if you still believe that Camaraderie's revenge fantasies are Holy Writ. Was Camaraderie just trying to be cute when he said that his feckless, unsophisticated terrorist organization is a benign and charitable agency? I sure hope so because if he wants to be taken seriously, he should counter the arguments in this letter with facts, not illogical panaceas, personal anecdotes, or insults. Anyhow, I guess I've run out of things to say, so let me just leave you with one parting wish: Together, may we call people to their highest and best, not accommodate them at their lowest and least.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Cam
It is an honor to be blessed by your presence.
Your generosity lends me to suggest a special place where you can install your StikWOW. If it collects solar energy there, you indeed are a true genius!!! PM me for details on the location for this placement. I don't want anyone else to jump in and claim the glory.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a magnet at home..it does incredible things...if I approch it to a paper clip...it gets pulled by the magnet and gets attached..isn't that wonderfull??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you have bad gas, I'd highly recommend taking Bean-o before partaking of any beans or cruciferous veggies.  and for wrinkles as bad as yours, I'd highly recommend spackle. 


xort said:


> does it get rid of unsightly wrinkles too?
> 
> If I have bad gas, will it work on that too? Or is it just for diesel?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Great. Thanks a lot, guys. Another potential advertiser bites the dust.

- CD


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Simon....is it true that magnetic flux is reversed "down under"? If so, do you think using Algae-X in Oz would ADD contamination to your fuel? Maybe that's where all the stuff from our tanks that magically disappears is going. It would be just like Bush to send all our crap to Oz!!


You have to install the unit upside down when down under... read the manual.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Great. Thanks a lot, guys. Another potential advertiser bites the dust.
> 
> - CD


You think the makers of algae x and magnetwow are going to go on a litigation rampage to get rid of all this bad press?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Full Disclosure: CAM IS AN UNHAPPY MAGNETWOW OWNER!

He thought it said magnet-tow. It said Magnetwow. He mistakingly bought the biggest freaking Magnetwow he could and put it on his pulpit of his Tayana. Then, he waited.

And he waited.

And he waited.

Then a Catalina came flying by!!! YAHOO!!!

He pointed the Magnetwow (not to be confused with the Magnet-tow) at the Catalina. Even with his Wyle-E-Coyote device, his engine full blast, and all sails flying, HE STILL COULD NOT GET THE TAYANA TO HULL SPEED.

Ever since then, he has been on a mission to crush ALL magnet devices.

As such, take his comments appropriately. And remember, he is just trying to rub his mistakes off on fellow sailors. Be careful. And do not buy any used velcro either (Don't ask).

- CD


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Great. Thanks a lot, guys. Another potential advertiser bites the dust.
> 
> - CD


But CD, the last time we [edit]had a lively discussion about a manufacturer's product[/edit] they BECAME an advertiser - it must be a recipe for success. If something is working, you go with it.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

So.. Was the frog really floating? 

I just couldn't get past the frog... Floating. 

Flying Frogs. This place is incredible.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> I was gonna buy one but I decided copper bracelets for my arthritis were a better value!


Doesn't that interfere with the effectiveness of your mood ring??


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

So if the frog was floating... i mean.. don't they have Algae on them? 

Algae free floating frogs.

I love this place.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Can we work bulldogs into this one somehow??


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

Why does everyone discriminate against my pot belly pig? Kathleen wouldn't even answer my questions.  

The good news is since Melville ate those magnets off the refrigerator my little fertilizer factory has produced exceptionally fine product, although I am having a hard time growing mushrooms.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

It would be fun to see what a REAL Ultraviolet purifier would do if it was used to polish diesel as is sure as heck KILLS all the bugs in water


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

CAM---does MagnetWow hold your sailboat upright so you get more drive out of the sails? if they do i'll have to order some !!!!!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

captbillc said:


> CAM---does MagnetWow hold your sailboat upright so you get more drive out of the sails? if they do i'll have to order some !!!!!


Actually we are working on KeelWow at this very moment CaptBill...I will put you on our mailing list to keep you apprised of our progress. In the meantime...you may enjoy our new slogan:

*KeelWow...we help you keep it up! 
*


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Got anything for C2? He could use a chick magnet!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Why do I get the feeling that Cam has another market use for KeelWow.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

xort said:


> Got anything for C2? He could use a chick magnet!


W O A H.

Now we're T A L K I N' ... Holy Crapola!!!

I NEEEEEEEEEEEEED a chick magnet...

So.. I'm figurin' if you can make an Algae - poop/carcass magnet.. A chick magnet ... well

S H O U L D .... B E .... N O.. ... P R O B L E M ...!!!!!

Fifty bucks to the person who adds to my "Chick Magnetism!"

   :laugher  :laugher


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

craigtoo said:


> Fifty bucks to the person who adds to my "Chick Magnetism!"












Where's my money.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

wind_magic said:


> Where's my money.


I ordered a pallet.

Please post your address to this thread!

Thanks for your participation in the "Get Craig A Girlfriend" initiative.

(a 501(c)3 organization)


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Shouldn't that be a 501(c)2 organization???


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

craigtoo said:


> I ordered a pallet.


Thanks C2, if you would, while you're at the feed store use that 50$us to buy Cam a moderator retirement gift from all the AFOCs.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Just give it to Alex in Chicago...he'll put it to better use!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> Great. Thanks a lot, guys. Another potential advertiser bites the dust.
> 
> - CD


It's all Einstein's ah I mean Cam's fault.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Great. Thanks a lot, guys. Another potential advertiser bites the dust.
> 
> - CD


(the above poster is rumoured to be hung like Einstein. He's got the brain of a horse.)

We do note the continued absence of America's premier sailing yacht builder in these pages. I think one of two occurrences could result in their advertising here. One might be that the _Sea Mist IV_ leaves the dock this year. The other might be the above poster sells his boat and buys a Tartan. Otherwise, the embarrassment continues.....


----------



## PatFL (Jun 11, 2012)

From: Virginia Pilot Association
Re: Testimonial on Algae-X - an excerpt from the Algae-X | Official Home Page for Algae X | Diesel Fuel Solutions, Diesel Algae, Fuel Polishing website&#8230;

"I have been in the marine repair business for the past 23 years and have always been very careful and somewhat closed minded about appliances, additives and a "host of other goodies" that sales people represent without O.E.M. endorsements for our pilot boats. The fact that we are a fairly large user of #2 diesel (over 150,000 gallons annually) along with the lesser quality fuel we are receiving through the pipe line, the constant replacement of Racor filters, the cleaning of our boat fuel tanks and the damage being done to our main engines and generator sets required me to find some solution to our algae and fungus problems. *After installing the first trial Algae-X unit on one of our pilot launches there was a noticeable difference in the filters and performance almost immediately.* We had been changing fuel filters ever 5O to 100 hours. We can now extend filter changes to our normal oil change intervals. Also, the transoms, which were turning black due to exhaust gasses, are now staying cleaner. Most importantly, *this was accomplished with a simple yet effective Algae-X flow thru device installed before our primary fuel filters.*

"In closing, I would be happy to talk with any future customer you have to recommend the Algae-X units not only to those in the marine industry but also to any person using diesel fuel.

"Thank you for the opportunity to realize the value of this product."

Sincerely,

Virginia Pilot Association
F.M. Kampfmueller
Port Engineer


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

PatFL said:


> From: Virginia Pilot Association
> Re: Testimonial on Algae-X - an excerpt from the Algae-X | Official Home Page for Algae X | Diesel Fuel Solutions, Diesel Algae, Fuel Polishing website&#8230;
> 
> "I have been in the marine repair business for the past 23 years and have always been very careful and somewhat closed minded about appliances, additives and a "host of other goodies" that sales people represent without O.E.M. endorsements for our pilot boats. The fact that we are a fairly large user of #2 diesel (over 150,000 gallons annually) along with the lesser quality fuel we are receiving through the pipe line, the constant replacement of Racor filters, the cleaning of our boat fuel tanks and the damage being done to our main engines and generator sets required me to find some solution to our algae and fungus problems. *After installing the first trial Algae-X unit on one of our pilot launches there was a noticeable difference in the filters and performance almost immediately.* We had been changing fuel filters ever 5O to 100 hours. We can now extend filter changes to our normal oil change intervals. Also, the transoms, which were turning black due to exhaust gasses, are now staying cleaner. Most importantly, *this was accomplished with a simple yet effective Algae-X flow thru device installed before our primary fuel filters.*
> ...


I have a hard time taking you seriously or in fact taking anyone seriously who believes that fungus or algae are a problem in diesel fuel. Diesel cannot support the growth of algae or fungus.
The growth at the diesel water interface is bacteria.


----------



## PatFL (Jun 11, 2012)

You're right, diesel does not support the growth of algae however water that's present in every fuel tank does harbor these growths. 

The fuel globs are also called "algae" as a slang. The magnetic fuel conditioner breaks up this stuff like how a copper wire around a magnet makes electricity. The water block and small micron filters in their fuel polishers remove the rest of the dirt and water from your tank. 

There's lots of science behind this technology. It's pretty interesting reading.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Pat,

Sadly while there are a lot of scientific claims by Algae-X about their products, there is no actual science that supports their products. Time after time people have asked them for a single shred of scientific prrof for their claims, and they have not once (to my knowledge) been willing to back up any of their claims with peer reviews research. Even their theory on how the product is supposed to work doesn't comport with know science.

At best it does no harm but costs a good bit of money.

Some more research turned up a paper tht indicates that short duration (about 5 second) very high strength magnetic fields (1.5T or about the same used in a MRI machine) can reduce fuel viscosity temporarily. However the magnets used in the Algea-X products are no where near this strong, nor do they effect the fuel for long enough, even if they were strong enough too. Further, magnetic pulses stronger than this were shown to increase viscosity.

In short there may be some basis in science for thinning fuel viscosity by a small percentage by subjecting it to hugh powered short duration magnetic pulses, but these pulses have to be finely tunned to the exact fuel being used (gassoline, vs gassoline with ethanol) for it to have any effect.


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

PatFL said:


> The magnetic fuel conditioner breaks up this stuff like how a copper wire around a magnet makes electricity.
> 
> There's lots of science behind this technology. It's pretty interesting reading.


I'm glad there is a lot of science behind that. I was considering buying solar, but all I need is a big magnet and lots of wire to generate electricity? Cool!

:laugher


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

I would point out that every car maker in the world spends millions of dollars a year investing in finding ways to increase fuel efficiency of their vehicles. If this worked as advertised I would expect to see every major car company in the world applying this to their cars. 

According to Algae-x's website their products can increase fuel economy by up to 20%. Considering for a moment the billions of dollars car manufacturers spend to gain this much additional economy, and ask yourself why they would refuse to use it if it could do as it claimed.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

PatFL said:


> The magnetic fuel conditioner breaks up this stuff like how a copper wire around a magnet makes electricity.


Not much of a testament to the efficacy of the product, being as a copper wire around a magnet will do no such thing.

I think I'll stick with MagnetWOW![tm]



PatFL said:


> There's lots of *pseudo-*science behind this technology. It's pretty interesting *amusing* reading.


Fixed it for you.

Two posts, the first of which was to revive a three-year-old thread, which mostly consisted of people deriding some highly-questionable claims. Not the best way to introduce one's self.

Jim


----------



## PatFL (Jun 11, 2012)

Hmm... I read this article, written by G. Merrill Andrus, Ph. D. that's on AXI's website as a basis for my reply.

Diesel Fuel Filtration - Diesel Fuel Conditioning | ALGAE-X International | The Effects of a Magnetic Field on Fuel | white papers.

Tell me what you think...It seems pretty convincing to me.


----------



## PatFL (Jun 11, 2012)

SEMIJim said:


> Not much of a testament to the efficacy of the product, being as a copper wire around a magnet will do no such thing.
> 
> I think I'll stick with MagnetWOW![tm]
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

Sorry, I'm new to the forum and just found this thread. If I'm not welcome here, let me know.

Pat


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Pat, there used to be an outfit--I have no idea if this is the same one or the same principals but it sounds like more of the same--that sold a little miracle box that would magnetically bust up algae and clean your fuel, and all you have to do was bolt it up. No extra filters on that one, and they PROVED it worked because it had a MILSPEC number and was in use on Navy ships.

Except, if you looked up the milspec number, and looked at the DoD programs, it turns out the milspec was for "we bolted this to the bulkhead and it didn't fall off or shift during combat type operations, the bolts were outstanding." And yes, the Navy was required to accept and test anything that was offered to them for that milspec.

So the great claim of proven effectiveness on USN warships? Turned out to be a claim that the mounting screws worked. Ah....Good science behind that. But AFAIK there are still no objective tests showing any routine magnetic fields or magic boxes are going to break up any algae. Objective, done by a university or the DOE or some other agency that has no interest in the results, and has received no funding by the maker.

This new stuff has a FILTER in it. What do you think? I think filters can remove algae. Even the plain Racor filters, in the right grade.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

PatFL said:


> If I'm not welcome here, let me know.


Didn't say that. Not my place to make such pronouncements. Didn't suggest that. What I _said_ was that starting out by reviving a three-year-old thread in support of a highly-questionable (at least) product was not the best way to introduce yourself.

Jim


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

PatFL said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Sorry, I'm new to the forum and just found this thread. If I'm not welcome here, let me know.
> 
> Pat


What Jim is pointing out, Pat, is that yes, you are new, but the first thing you did was bring back an old thread on a product--one that most sailors aren't taking seriously--and promote it. Very frequently, those who do this are not Joe Sailor but shills working for or somehow affiliated with the product in question. You may be the exception--and we'll see that if you hang around and discuss more than Algae-X--in which case you will most certainly be welcome.


----------



## PatFL (Jun 11, 2012)

hellosailor said:


> Pat, there used to be an outfit--I have no idea if this is the same one or the same principals but it sounds like more of the same--that sold a little miracle box that would mgnetically bust up algae and clean your fuel, and all you have to do was bolt it up. No extra filters on that one, and they PROVED it worked because it had a MILSPEC number and was in use on Navy ships.
> 
> Except, if you looked up the milspec number, and looked at the DoD programs, it turns out the milspec was for "we bolted this to the bulkhead and it didn't fall off or shift during combat type operations, the bolts were outstanding." And yes, the Navy was required to accept and test anything that was offered to them for that milspec.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I guess I need to do more research then. Their website has lots of testimonials, test reports and white papers to read through.


----------



## PatFL (Jun 11, 2012)

arf145 said:


> What Jim is pointing out, Pat, is that yes, you are new, but the first thing you did was bring back an old thread on a product--one that most sailors aren't taking seriously--and promote it. Very frequently, those who do this are not Joe Sailor but shills working for or somehow affiliated with the product in question. You may be the exception--and we'll see that if you hang around and discuss more than Algae-X--in which case you will most certainly be welcome.


Thanks for clarifying. I saw these guys at Ft. Laud and Miami boat shows and wanted to learn more. That's how I found this thread. I didn't pay too much attention to the date.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Their website has lots of testimonials,"
Yeah, pretty much every company shut down by the FTC has lots of testimonials when they can't find any other objective ways to make hype.

Dates & old threads: I've yet to see any forum software that does a proper job of handling old threads. Like, make the type grayer and grayer until it fades away. Or watermark the background. Something, anything, to tip off the gentle reader that no one has posted in a year or two and it is time to let a thread die. Damn lazy programmers.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

it is an old thread, and that just proves the facts about the product and how much everyone needs one. I did not have one in 2008 and still don't, so how is it that my engine ran good back then and is still running great now?


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

PatFL said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I saw these guys at Ft. Laud and Miami boat shows and wanted to learn more. That's how I found this thread. I didn't pay too much attention to the date.


No worries, Pat. Hope you hang around.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Like an old zombie that just won't die. Folks love to believe....


----------



## PatFL (Jun 11, 2012)

So I'm doing more reading on the topic of "fuel conditioning" or "fuel polishing" and found there are a number of companies that offer either the service or sell equipment for do it yourselfers. Trying to educate myself.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Pat,

Good on ya for seeking knowledge.

Since I started this thread (years ago, and while I was as yet not a boat owner), I figure I should add a comment to try and bring this full circle. 

Like you, when I began this discussion I was intrigued by the claims of Algae-X and impressed by their presentation at a boat show (St Pete Strictly Sail.) 

I think what most here are trying to say is that you should gather info with a fairly critical eye. Accepting retailers' claim at face value has risks. Always remember that they are trying very hard to separate you from your money -- altruism rarely is at play. Most risks are as benign as simply tossing your boat bucks for a product of little or no value -- the opportunity cost of course is that those are funds you could have used for something that would have indeed benefited your sailing or your boat. 

After considering the initial responses to my questions, I decided that there were better ways for me to spend my money. I'm not accusing the Algae-X folks of being snake-oil salesmen; I think they probably believe what they are saying. I simply remain unconvinced that their product has any demonstrable efficacy. 

If you've got money to burn, start with an on-board polishing system. Its value has pretty much universally accepted. There's lots of info on how to do this in various forums.

Best,
PF


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

There is no question in anyone's mind that fuel polishing is a good thing. Though there is debate on what makes the best system. 

There is a lot of evidence to support the following though there will always be some debate about flow rate, filter size, capacity, ect. As the individual parts get better, the price goes up, which is why the debate is ongoing.

These are general recommendations, some manufacturers suggest more or less, but this is what I recommend and use. Just remember a fuel polisher is independent of the engines fuel filtering system. It should not be plugged into it.

1) a fuel polisher should be able to filter the entire contents of a tank in about an hour. This is to agitate the tank to some extent.
2) filters should be run in line. First a fuel/water separator. Then a large micron filter then a small micron filter. I usually use 20 and 5, though there are people that go up and down from these. 
3) some like a third, very fine filter, like 1 micron. I personally don't see the point.
4) the system should be run every week for about an hour. if you have multiple tanks each of them should be cycled.

This should prevent significant build up of water, and contaminates in your fuel lines. To date I have never heard of someone with this type of system having an underway fuel problem. However I know a lot of people with algae-x products that have fuel issues regularly.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I am not going to be negative or positive on the ALX. However, just get out of the slip, use your boat, and you will be fine. You will not have need of an ALX if you regularly use the boat. I have never in any port, had an issue with bad fuel. I have gotten water in fuel and have got sediment. But 50% of that was me from the tank. Any boat that runs is not going to need an ALX, period. Any boat that sits a long time for algae to grown in then tank, well, the algae will be the least of your problems. On the other hand, I have never heard of where a ALX screws things up. Kinda like the bottle brush on top of the mast, eh???

Brian


----------



## schaeffersales (Apr 22, 2015)

Good additives are what do all the work to keep your system clean after you do simple house-keeping like selecting good fuel sources and monitoring/changing filters. Algae x is a hoax. There are no chemical or physical engineers involved except to make a buck. I would not use their additives either since they do not seem to believe in reality.

Knot Salted - Californian34


----------



## nlldlm1248 (3 mo ago)

Gramp34 said:


> I'll bet it's also kept pirates away... prevented the boat from sinking... warded off voodoo curses... and probably cured halitosis, to boot.   The things are snake oil. Clusters of fuel molecules don't clog filters -- dirt does. If you've got water at the bottom of the tank there is a particular kind of algae that can live at the interface of the water and fuel. When they die their little bodies form the black gunk that clogs filters. The Alge-X thing is an aluminum housing with some magnets inside. Magnets don't kill anything. Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) machines wouldn't be anywhere near hospitals if they they did. Here's a video from a university in Holland of a frog being levitated by a very strong magnet (about half a million times stronger than the earth's magnetic field, or 10 times stronger than the best rare earth magnet):
> 
> 
> 
> So strong magnets don't harm living things. Biocides, on the other hand, do prevent algae from growing in diesel fuel tanks. There are several out there. Keeping water out of the tank works good, too. Cheers, Tim


 “So strong magnets don't harm living things.” Well then why do hospitals screen patients for imbedded metal before imagining with MRI? Thy do that because a metal fragment (like shrapnel for example) will rip and tear itself right out of your body in response to the magnetic attraction created by the MRI imaging equipment.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

BUNK ! 

Algae cannot survive without photosynthesis. It simply cannot grow in your fuel tank.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

An MRI uses a 2-3 Tesla magnet. To put that in perspective, those magnets that pick up cars in junkyards are only 1T. And it isn't the magnetic field itself that harms people, it is embedded metal that misbehaves in that magnetic field. 

Otherwise, you can enjoy all of the protons in your body flipping their spin orientation 180 degrees 300 million times each second without worry.

If the Algae-X has a magnet in it, it is not powerful enough to attract a screwdriver through its aluminum case. We had two of these devices for 14yrs (the boat came with them), and there is no magnet that I can detect. 

Certainly it is not comparable to MRI field strengths, nor any more dangerous than a refrigerator magnet. If even that.

It is definitely snake oil.

Mark


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

boatpoker said:


> BUNK !
> 
> Algae cannot survive without photosynthesis. It simply cannot grow in your fuel tank.


Obviously, diesel "bug" is a mixture of fungi (mostly) and bacteria. But it is a common expression.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

It certainly is a hoot how many times this thread has been revived over the last 14 years!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, it's ridiculous. I closed it a few hours ago to let it die then threw up my arms. I can't fathom the thread or its tentacles... 😂 But if some are enjoying it...


----------

